# Matching FOTDs... I love my Husband!!!



## laneyyy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, so I am wanting to improve my skills with creases. All the ones I do on myself are either sloppy, not blended enough, or too light. My husband, my dear Richard Calib, was kind enough to be a test subject... I NEVER realized what wonderful skin and LASHES (omg) he has... No shit, there are no falsies on his face ya'll! Ugh... he makes me jealous... I did the same FOTD to myself earlier today as well... With the exception of the lippies...

Here goes...

ME







HIM hehe


























Trying to be tough with make-up on... lol






What I used:

Eyes 

UDPP
Lancome Daylight e/s
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
MAC Warming Trend e/s
MAC Solar White e/s
HIP Cream Liner in Black
Lancome Hypnose Mascara in Black

Face

Clinique Almost Makeup in Neutral/Fair
MAC MSF Duo in Medium Natural and Shimmer
MAC MB in Dainty
MAC Powder Blush in X-Rocks
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Bronzing Duo

Lips (HIM)

Lollipop Loving l/s
Underage l/g

Lips (ME)

MAC EZ Baby Tendertone

Just to prove that those are his real lashes, I took some pics of his eyes after I washed his face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















YAYAY!!!! I had so much fun doing this! He is such a good sport!​


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL thats awesome! What a good sport, and he looks great. guys ALWAYS get the good lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL these pics are blackmail material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 5, 2008)

I couldnt help but lmao.. but also admire your husband.. he really loves you!!! great catch... the look you did on him was good and his lashes are fab.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 5, 2008)

Hahaha this is hilarious! You did a great job. And so true - guys DO get all the best lashes. My brothers have the longest most plush lashes ever. I hate them for it lol


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn, his lashes are killer.  He's got pretty eyes too!
My husband lets me put makeup on him, but won't let me post the looks!
Great colors btw, I like the look on you as well as on him!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow!  Your husband is HOT and PRETTY.  What a combo!!!!!!!!!  Seriously, how lucky are you?  You don't look too bad yourself, missy!!!!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 5, 2008)

what a sexy lil husband u have haha
u both look hot


----------



## zerin (Aug 5, 2008)

love the eyes!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

haha thats kool!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Aug 5, 2008)

His lashes are to die for....Great job


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow... he's awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both of you are hot!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL!! What a good, supportive husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think both yours and your hubbies creases are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 5, 2008)

Your eyes are the most amazing color I have ever seen!!  And wow, his lashes are to die for


----------



## Brittni (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW!! His lashes!!! LOL Omg!
I think you did fabulous on the crease work though I must say.

Are you wearing contacts? Such a pretty color eye!

And CC: Your skin doesn't seem to match your neck. Maybe it's the photo, lighting, whatever...but if not I suggest going with a darker foundation because your face looks significantly lighter.


----------



## laneyyy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ 
And CC: Your skin doesn't seem to match your neck. Maybe it's the photo, lighting, whatever...but if not I suggest going with a darker foundation because your face looks significantly lighter._

 
lol... yeah, i noticed that too! it could be the lighting, but i think it is because i laid out this weekend, and got some sun, so that could explain that!!! thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## kyustman (Aug 5, 2008)

that last pic is hilarious lol. I think you did a great job on both yourself and your husband!!! omg but it really looks like he has fake lashes on! why can't us girls have those natural lashes!??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

Love this look on you, it looks good on him too. 

Oh my goodness though, his lashes are amazing!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laneyyy* 

 
_lol... yeah, i noticed that too! it could be the lighting, but i think it is because i laid out this weekend, and got some sun, so that could explain that!!! thanks for pointing that out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe it's just SPF in your foundation or moisturizer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But to make sure, check it out when you're not wearing anything.


----------



## jbid (Aug 5, 2008)

omg what a cool husband you have!
mine has the longest lashes and the fullest lips (i got neither) and i'm begging him to let me curl his lashes and put on lipgloss. no way!
you're lucky, girl!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LOL thats awesome! What a good sport, and he looks great. guys ALWAYS get the good lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL these pics are blackmail material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!_

 
*~*ITA!!!! He's great for letting you do matching looks....love it!!!!*~*


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man, your hubby's lashes are amazing. They really look like falsies, especially with his eyes closed. Dang!


----------



## laneyyy (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Oh man, your hubby's lashes are amazing. They really look like falsies, especially with his eyes closed. Dang!_

 
I know, right? It blows my freaking mind!!! He has like 4 or 5 of the growing out of one hair folicle thingy! He doesn't realize what some of us would give for lashes like that!!! lol


----------



## seonmi (Aug 5, 2008)

Your husband is so cool. He let you post his pictures with makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice job with the makeup.
How about while he's asleep, pluck his lashes out and stick them to your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2008)

I would kill for his lashes... he must really love you to let you put makeup on.  You look beautiful.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

hahaha that is so funny! nice look though - are you wearing color contacts? they are a pretty color - are they fresh look? i've been wanting to try some for fun. 
LOL & why is it men get the great lashes, not fair!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG LOOK AT DICKELY DOO >>>lols ..this so hilarious ..william was like omg..lol ..awwh richie is soo sweet ..hehe ...wish i would of seen this in person and while you were doing it ..im sure it was fun hehe..love you laney loo.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 5, 2008)

roflmao i seriously laughed when i saw the pictures of him, hes gorgeous in makeup!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 5, 2008)

p.s. make sure his guy friends dont see this


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG is this not the cutest, sweetest thing ever!! Love it!! I so want his lashes!!! I would have to literally drug my DH to get him to do this....


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Great work!  Your husband's lashes are fantastic...soooo not fair!!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 5, 2008)

Too cute, you both look good.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

This is awesome! You did a great job.  I love the third picture of him!! LOL 
He is a really good sport!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow girl this is awesome. Y'all both look so beautiful, even the hubby! What a trooper he is. Dang he has great skin too.
AWESOME JOB!!!!


----------



## angeluv009 (Aug 5, 2008)

i wish that my eyeliner skillz were as good as yours!!!!


----------



## lvgz (Aug 6, 2008)

HAHHAHA at the pic of him trying to look manly with makeup on! awesomee


----------



## luvmkup (Aug 6, 2008)

Great matching faces! I thought that lipstick your husband was wearing looked familiar - I wore Lollipop Lovin' today too! LOL


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 6, 2008)

LMFAO I love it!!! Your fotd is good, and his crease is great!!

and helloo... where's the pix of the two of you together?! =]


----------



## laneyyy (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_are you wearing color contacts? they are a pretty color - are they fresh look? i've been wanting to try some for fun._

 
I sure am... the brand and color and info is in my signature! I LOVE these contacts though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_p.s. make sure his guy friends dont see this_

 
hahahahahaaaa... you're right, esp since his friends are his army buddies... lol i wouldn't do that to him... specktra is as far as this is going. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_HAHHAHA at the pic of him trying to look manly with makeup on! awesomee_

 
This was the only manly one I got, I took like 50 pictures of him while he was beautified, and he was rocking it!!! He was so sassy the whole time he was done up... he had me loling the whole time.... I seriously love my man so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_ 
and helloo... where's the pix of the two of you together?! =]_

 

AHHHHHH! I know! I can't believe I forgot to take one of us together! I was so bummed whrn I realized I forgot... This probably won't be the last time.... hahaha, he told me "Next time we do this, don't do the white, I want a black eye" I was like "You mean a smokey eye, right?" and he was like "Yeah, whatever you call it".... hahahahahahaha!!! he so funny!


----------



## awomanofthelord (Aug 6, 2008)

Girl what in the world!!!!!!!!!! LOL.. no he didn't let u lol... I'm gonna have to steal his lashes.. they look so fake u sure you didn't stick those fake ones on him lol.. I mean  I got longs one myself but his is like super perfect lol.. You better not show his friends these pics lol. they might be like Richard!!!! is that u? haha


----------



## laneyyy (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awomanofthelord* 

 
_Girl what in the world!!!!!!!!!! LOL.. no he didn't let u lol... I'm gonna have to steal his lashes.. they look so fake u sure you didn't stick those fake ones on him lol.. I mean I got longs one myself but his is like super perfect lol.. You better not show his friends these pics lol. they might be like Richard!!!! is that u? haha_

 
I swear ya'll... cross my heart, those are his real lashes!


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2008)

That's funny, hehe. I've asked my man if I can apply makeup on him before, he avoids it like the plague.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 6, 2008)

omg your husband looks great


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 6, 2008)

That was just too cute!! You've got a great hubby!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hahaha!! What a good sport for not only letting you do it but also letting you put him on the internet!!! I love the "acting tough in makeup" shot, lol!!

You did a great job though & his eyes are awesome!!!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 6, 2008)

very pretty look! and your husband is an absolutely great sport! what a catch!


----------



## pinkxsushii (Aug 6, 2008)

lmao!, this is great.


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 6, 2008)

Omg, this:
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...x/DSC04242.jpg
is just precious! ;D


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That's funny, hehe. I've asked my man if I can apply makeup on him before, he avoids it like the plague._

 
lol same here he asked if he could just buy me a mannequin or something! His lashes _are_ awesome and you did a great job on the makeup!


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 6, 2008)

that is too funny, he is a great sport


----------



## Gadook (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG, He's the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My BF has the most perfect lashes but he never lets me put any mascara on him


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 7, 2008)

The makeup looks really good especially with the gorgeous color of those contacts!
And darn him for having such great lashes! My brother has really pretty ones too but I don't think he would let me put makeup on him.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 7, 2008)

LOVES IT!! That is so awesome of him to be your tester! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a great job... and omg, am I jealous of his eyelashes!!


----------



## Jenna_x (Aug 7, 2008)

Great look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omg I'm soo jealous of his lashes!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha, that's cute. Last time I did makeup on my beau, he wanted neon pink and green with black in his crease, and he told me, "This isn't slutty enough!" Its nice knowing that some men like to look classy.


----------



## oooshesbad (Aug 7, 2008)

You have beautiful eyes and your husbands lashes are out of this world!! Good job on ur mu and his lol


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

your husband is a reeeeally understanding guy...my fiance wont even let me get close to his face with any makeup so i can't practice on him but i do have my mom so it's ok. lol. 

my fiance has lashes like your hubby's...i always tell him how jealous i am of him and how girls would die to have lashes like his. lol. he just laughs. 

i think that the crease for both you and your hubby looks great!! i love how you both make faces lol. similar ones none the less. but anyways enough of my rambling. lol. Great job!!


----------



## Tashibap (Aug 8, 2008)

How cute. The couple that plays together stays together. I wish I had lashes like those.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

This is sooo funny! but it's cute! =)
WHY DO GUYS ALWAYS GET THE BEST LASHES?! This is true of my boyfriend too!

But you both look lovely!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish my husband would let me!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2008)

I love this!   What a sport!


----------



## flowerb0mb (Aug 9, 2008)

holy shit, you weren't kidding about his lashes! that was sweet of him to play test subject for you. my honey would never in a million years, let alone take pictures of it! haha.


----------



## cattykitty (Aug 15, 2008)

ahahaha..... so cute!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwww!I love when men let you do their make-up.


----------



## xoleaxo (Aug 15, 2008)

wow, my husband would NEVER let me do that!  his lashes are unbelievable, too.. so long and THICK.  i'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, what a good man you got!


----------



## elongreach (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that's a man that cares!  And looks good doing it!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 15, 2008)

hahaha, this is too cute..


----------



## marielle78 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think that you got the only straight man on the planet who would let someone put makeup on him, take a picture and post it on the internet.  You did a great job.  I need to work on my creases too.


----------



## lynpink (Aug 15, 2008)

Tooo funny!  What a good sport your hubby is..he's got lashes for dayssss!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, you did a great job!  BUT now I am hating your husband for being prettier than me. LMAO


----------



## ninahaska (Aug 19, 2014)

oh my...


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

my husband would never let me do that to him lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 22, 2014)

CantAffordMAC said:


> *LoL these pics are blackmail material*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## bella rosa (Sep 19, 2014)

My son has amazing lashes that women w kill f:bigstarr!


----------

